# De Laurentiis:"Il Milan? Non so se sia al livello dell'Inter".



## admin (3 Luglio 2017)

*De Laurentiis:"Il Milan? Non so se sia al livello dell'Inter".*

Il presidente del Napoli, De Laurentiis ha parlato della prossima corsa allo scudetto e del Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"L'Inter si sta rinforzando, Sabatini e Spalletti sono persone capaci. Il Milan? Anche i rossoneri stanno investendo ma non so se siano al livello dell'Inter. Ho piacere che cinque squadre come Juve, Napoli, Milan, Inter e Roma si giocheranno le scudetto".


----------



## Igniorante (3 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il presidente del Napoli, De Laurentiis ha parlato della prossima corsa allo scudetto e del Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"L'Inter si sta rinforzando, Sabatini e Spalletti sono persone capaci. Il Milan? Anche i rossoneri stanno investendo ma non so se siano al livello dell'Inter. Ho piacere che cinque squadre come Juve, Napoli, Milan, Inter e Roma si giocheranno le scudetto".



Casomai il discorso dovrebbe essere fatto al contrario...già questo fa capire quanto questo ne capisca di calcio.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (3 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il presidente del Napoli, De Laurentiis ha parlato della prossima corsa allo scudetto e del Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"L'Inter si sta rinforzando, Sabatini e Spalletti sono persone capaci. Il Milan? Anche i rossoneri stanno investendo ma non so se siano al livello dell'Inter. Ho piacere che cinque squadre come Juve, Napoli, Milan, Inter e Roma si giocheranno le scudetto".


Ok... l'Inter si sta rinforzando... 
Con chi? Padelli ?


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il presidente del Napoli, De Laurentiis ha parlato della prossima corsa allo scudetto e del Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"L'Inter si sta rinforzando, Sabatini e Spalletti sono persone capaci. Il Milan? Anche i rossoneri stanno investendo ma non so se siano al livello dell'Inter. Ho piacere che cinque squadre come Juve, Napoli, Milan, Inter e Roma si giocheranno le scudetto".



L'inter rinforzando mi sento malissimo  su dai torna al cinema che di calcio ne capisci poco poco.


----------



## admin (3 Luglio 2017)

Nel giudizio che tanti addetti ai lavori stanno dando pesa molto la scelta degli allenatori. Infatti tutti lodano Spalletti.

Vedremo se avranno ragione.


----------



## neoxes (3 Luglio 2017)

Faccio un fioretto per arrivargli davanti. Non succede, ma se succede vado a casa sua e lo spernacchio.


----------



## neoxes (3 Luglio 2017)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> L'inter rinforzando mi sento malissimo  su dai torna al cinema che di calcio ne capisci poco poco.



Ah beh, perché invece di cinema ne capisce...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Luglio 2017)

è tranquillizzante che nell'universo via siano delle costanti,
una di esse è lo scudetto a luglio dell'Inter, un altra le finali perse dalla rube...


----------



## wfiesso (3 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nel giudizio che tanti addetti ai lavori stanno dando pesa molto la scelta degli allenatori. Infatti tutti lodano Spalletti.
> 
> Vedremo se avranno ragione.



In effetti da quando è tornato ha fatto miracoli alla Roma, è riuscito persino a far sembrare Juan Jesus un giocatore di calcio


----------



## MaschioAlfa (3 Luglio 2017)

Il calciomercato è appena iniziato.
Come per noi, il discorso vale anche per i perdazzuri.
Si valuta il 31 di agosto. Per noi è per loro.

Noi partiamo dalle macerie e loro...... Sulla carta sono messi meglio di noi se il loro allenatore trova la quadra.


----------



## 97lorenzo (3 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> faccio un fioretto per arrivargli davanti. Non succede, ma se succede vado a casa sua e lo spernacchio.



succede succede


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nel giudizio che tanti addetti ai lavori stanno dando pesa molto la scelta degli allenatori. Infatti tutti lodano Spalletti.
> 
> Vedremo se avranno ragione.



Io non credo si riferisse a Montella sinceramente.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il presidente del Napoli, De Laurentiis ha parlato della prossima corsa allo scudetto e del Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"L'Inter si sta rinforzando, Sabatini e Spalletti sono persone capaci. Il Milan? Anche i rossoneri stanno investendo ma non so se siano al livello dell'Inter. Ho piacere che cinque squadre come Juve, Napoli, Milan, Inter e Roma si giocheranno le scudetto".



.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (3 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il presidente del Napoli, De Laurentiis ha parlato della prossima corsa allo scudetto e del Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"L'Inter si sta rinforzando, Sabatini e Spalletti sono persone capaci. Il Milan? Anche i rossoneri stanno investendo ma non so se siano al livello dell'Inter. Ho piacere che cinque squadre come Juve, Napoli, Milan, Inter e Roma si giocheranno le scudetto".



Ma perché tutti vedono le cose al contrario? L'inter si sta rinforzando? Con Pellegri e Salsiccia? Ma per favore, aspettiamo e vediamo, ma ad ora non c'è storia. Ma poi da chi riparte l'Inter? L'unico mi sembra Perisic, e ci metto anche Icardi solo per i gol (di solito ininfluenti) anche se per me è proprio il problema dell'Inter; anche Handanovic, e basta, gli altri sono penosi. Noi almeno siamo ripartiti con Suso, Jack e Romagnoli (forse Donnarumma) e in più abbiamo comprato fior fior di giocatori. L'inter chi ha preso? NESSUNO! Sembra si siano bevuti tutti il cervello...
Spero che a fine anno si mangino la lingua per le castronerie che hanno osato proferire.


----------



## neoxes (3 Luglio 2017)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Ma perché tutti vedono le cose al contrario? L'inter si sta rinforzando? Con Pellegri e Salsiccia? Ma per favore, aspettiamo e vediamo, ma ad ora non c'è storia. Ma poi da chi riparte l'Inter? L'unico mi sembra Perisic, e ci metto anche Icardi solo per i gol (di solito ininfluenti) anche se per me è proprio il problema dell'Inter; anche Handanovic, e basta, gli altri sono penosi. Noi almeno siamo ripartiti con Suso, Jack e Romagnoli (forse Donnarumma) e in più abbiamo comprato fior fior di giocatori. L'inter chi ha preso? NESSUNO! Sembra si siano bevuti tutti il cervello...
> Spero che a fine anno si mangino la lingua per le castronerie che hanno osato proferire.



Una parola, 5 lettere, *paura*.
Napoli e Roma sono le prime indiziate a tornare nell'anonimato una volta che le milanesi torneranno dove gli compete. L'inter a vincere gli scudetti di Agosto ed il Milan in Europa.


----------



## admin (3 Luglio 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Io non credo si riferisse a Montella sinceramente.



L'ha detto lui:"Sabatini e Spalletti sono persone capaci".


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (3 Luglio 2017)

De Laurentis è palesemente contrariato per quello che sta facendo il Milan, non è la prima volta in cui esprime giudizi poco favorevoli nei nostri confronti. Può darsi che stia iniziando a capire che stiamo tornando per davvero e che deve cominciare a preoccuparsi.


----------



## Crox93 (3 Luglio 2017)

Loro, probabilmente, alla fine avranno una rosa anche migliori.
Ma, ad oggi, non hanno ancora fatto praticamente nulla.


----------



## BossKilla7 (3 Luglio 2017)

Quanti bicchierini si fa questo la mattina?


----------



## Konrad (3 Luglio 2017)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> De Laurentis è palesemente contrariato per quello che sta facendo il Milan, non è la prima volta in cui esprime giudizi poco favorevoli nei nostri confronti. Può darsi che stia iniziando a capire che stiamo tornando per davvero e che deve cominciare a preoccuparsi.



De Laurentis è un figlio della sua terra...sono dichiarazioni "porta scarogna"...


----------



## krull (3 Luglio 2017)

Più ci infamano, deridono e sminuiscono e più Mirabelli e Fassone si caricano.. ..zzi loro poi....


----------



## Freddy Manson (3 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il presidente del Napoli, De Laurentiis ha parlato della prossima corsa allo scudetto e del Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"*L'Inter si sta rinforzando*, Sabatini e Spalletti sono persone capaci. Il Milan? Anche i rossoneri stanno investendo ma non so se siano al livello dell'Inter. Ho piacere che cinque squadre come Juve, Napoli, Milan, Inter e Roma si giocheranno le scudetto".



???

Hanno preso Skriniar e basta: Padella non lo considero nemmeno.

Ho capito che #lapotenzadisuning è impressive, ed ovviamente gli acquisti da qui a fine mercato li faranno, ma LOL


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (3 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Una parola, 5 lettere, *paura*.
> Napoli e Roma sono le prime indiziate a tornare nell'anonimato una volta che le milanesi torneranno dove gli compete. L'inter a vincere gli scudetti di Agosto ed il Milan in Europa.



Poveri loro!


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'ha detto lui:"Sabatini e Spalletti sono persone capaci".



Beh allora vive in un altro mondo visto il mercato che stiamo facendo.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il presidente del Napoli, De Laurentiis ha parlato della prossima corsa allo scudetto e del Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"L'Inter si sta rinforzando, Sabatini e Spalletti sono persone capaci. Il Milan? Anche i rossoneri stanno investendo ma non so se siano al livello dell'Inter. Ho piacere che cinque squadre come Juve, Napoli, Milan, Inter e Roma si giocheranno le scudetto".



.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (3 Luglio 2017)

Che l'Inter faccia mercato non c'è dubbio. Ma ad oggi in difesa gli diamo le piste, per esempio. 
La differenza si sta assottigliando.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Luglio 2017)

Molto bene; sottovalutateci pure...


----------



## Jino (3 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nel giudizio che tanti addetti ai lavori stanno dando pesa molto la scelta degli allenatori. Infatti tutti lodano Spalletti.
> 
> Vedremo se avranno ragione.



C'è da aggiungere una cosa secondo me, l'Inter vanta già un grosso mercato la scorsa stagione, semmai hanno sbagliato il tecnico (De Boer) e poi il sostituto per quanto fosse partito fortissimo (Pioli) non è riuscito a risollevare la situazione. 

La verità è che i nerazzurri al mercato della scorsa stagione se riescono a sommare in questa 4-5 acquisti ottimi sono palesemente in una posizione di favore rispetto a noi. 

Anche per Spalletti, sicuramente.

Il Milan non dimentichiamo che ha praticamente cambiato metà titolari rispetto allo scorso anno, ed era scontato vista la pochezza, però vedremo Montella come riuscirà a mettere insieme il tutto.

La verità è che questo Milan è una scommessa, possiamo arrivare anche secondi se le cose girano veramente alla grande, ma anche settimi se girano male, non a caso i quotisti nel dubbio ci piazziano quinti ad oggi.


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il presidente del Napoli, De Laurentiis ha parlato della prossima corsa allo scudetto e del Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"L'Inter si sta rinforzando, Sabatini e Spalletti sono persone capaci. Il Milan? Anche i rossoneri stanno investendo ma non so se siano al livello dell'Inter. Ho piacere che cinque squadre come Juve, Napoli, Milan, Inter e Roma si giocheranno le scudetto".



dica quello che gli pare. 
anzi, se ci sottovalutano è meglio.


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il presidente del Napoli, De Laurentiis ha parlato della prossima corsa allo scudetto e del Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"L'Inter si sta rinforzando, Sabatini e Spalletti sono persone capaci. Il Milan? Anche i rossoneri stanno investendo ma non so se siano al livello dell'Inter. Ho piacere che cinque squadre come Juve, Napoli, Milan, Inter e Roma si giocheranno le scudetto".



Lasciamo parlare e pensiamo al campo.


----------



## Black (3 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il presidente del Napoli, De Laurentiis ha parlato della prossima corsa allo scudetto e del Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"L'Inter si sta rinforzando, Sabatini e Spalletti sono persone capaci. Il Milan? Anche i rossoneri stanno investendo ma non so se siano al livello dell'Inter. Ho piacere che cinque squadre come Juve, Napoli, Milan, Inter e Roma si giocheranno le scudetto".



comincio a pensare che la vera potenzia di Suning sia stata quella di pagare ogni giornalista perchè scrivesse queste cavolate in continuazione


----------



## Heaven (3 Luglio 2017)

Comunque vorrei capire... ma Spalletti cosa ha fatto di grande in carriera? Eterno secondo, a parte in Russia dove non c'era competizione


----------



## Garrincha (4 Luglio 2017)

La rosa dell'Inter sulla carta la scorsa stagione era migliore, quest'anno non dovrebbero suicidarsi con gli allenatori e a differenza del Milan devono solo prendere pochi correttivi ma buoni mentre il Milan dovrà trovare l'affiatamento in un undici praticamente nuovo, sono favoriti per questo poi come sempre c'è il responso del campo


----------

